# Low storage notification



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm getting a low storage notification and have tracked down the culprit to the /datadata partition. I have since been trying to move my data around so that what would typically be stored in the /datadata partition would be stored under the /data partition

these are the commands im trying to execute

$ adb shell
# cp -rHp /datadata /data
# rm /data/data
# mv -f /data/datadata /data/data
# rm -r /datadata/*
# cp -rHp /data/dalvik-cache/* /datadata
# rm /data/dalvik-cache
# ln -s /datadata /data/dalvik-cache
# sync
# reboot

how ever i keep getting an error that says -f is cross device or something regardless of whether i use terminal emulator or adb on my pc

Additionally i was wanting to make an edify script to run in cwm recovery however i cant find any howtos on this matter ( i must be doing the wrong search) i would greatly appreciate it if some one could point me in the direction of either a way to write this in edify for cwm or how to do this process more efficiently

Thank you


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

I dont know what was wrong with me last night, i must have been super tired this is what the code should have looked like

adb remount
adb shell
cp -rHp /datadata /data
rmdir /data/data
mkdir /data/datadata
mv -f /data/datadata /data/data
rmdir -r /data/data
cp -rHp /data/dalvik-cache/ /datadata
rmdir /data/dalvik-cache
ln -s /data/data /data/dalvik-cache
sync
reboot


----------

